# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Photo Edit Request

## Daeva

for best results, we recommend that the photo have a minimum resolution of 96 d.p.i.,  						be no less than 300 pixels wide and no greater than 300k in size.  24 bit color depth  						and jpg format are recommended.  only jpg format will be accepted.  filename must have  						no spaces.

Soo...jp, no greater than 300k in size, and all that other stuff! Can someone edit the following photo for me, using those specs? Thanks.

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...CultQueenX.jpg

----------


## Daeva

No one? Come on, help me out, it can't be that hard!  :Sad:

----------


## nina

What's it for? And where'd you get the pic?

----------


## Merlock

Here you are. 24-bit, 96 dpi, less than 300k in size.
Hope they don't mind progressively saved jpegs but if jpegs are what they want and not a psd or any such then I imagine it's fine.



But, aye, what's it for? o.o

----------


## Daeva

> Here you are. 24-bit, 96 dpi, less than 300k in size.
> Hope they don't mind progressively saved jpegs but if jpegs are what they want and not a psd or any such then I imagine it's fine.
> 
> 
> But, aye, what's it for? o.o



Thank ya. When I uploaded it into the spot, it didn't quite show up as I wanted it too (face was too small in the spot) but it works out. Thanks for altering it ^_^





> What's it for? And where'd you get the pic?



An RPG site. Got it from Devart. Why?

----------


## WillShatnerFan

Now that's one haunting picture.

----------


## Daeva

> Now that's one haunting picture.



I'm particularly fond of the snake that is on him that most don't seem to notice at first glance.

----------


## WillShatnerFan

> I'm particularly fond of the snake that is on him that most don't seem to notice at first glance.



Yeah, it's pretty well done. I don't do this kind of art, but, if you like, you could check out my deviantART site, http://wizfrikiman.deviantart.com.

----------


## Cn

Thats a he?

----------


## ClouD

> Thats a he?



Mm, I thought I saw a boob, too.

----------


## WillShatnerFan

> Thats a he?



I _think_ it's a man. I could be wrong, though.

----------

